# Keep us up to date on the Big Storm



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

As the big storm rolls through let us know how it is. Everybody be safe as the snow and ice comes through. Please be careful driving if you must and ensure you vent the generators and have enough fuel.

Looks like ice is the major problem here in Indy...snow increases as you move north from us. Having the kids keep the cars out from under the trees and making sure the fire wood I need is in the garage for this one. Sure glad I breed for spring calves this year. Be safe everyone.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not horribly worried, was calling for two feet, now their saying 14-16". Did cut two pickup loads of firewood yesterday, plan on cutting another today and filling all the hay feeders.

Prolly fill the generator today and have at least 5 gallons on hand but again I'm not horribly worried, only needed the generator once before in the winter. Usually spring and summer t-storms knock the power out here.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

One station is calling for 3" of ice here. I guess we'll see when it is over.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

You guys be safe and hope all goes well. Keep in touch! Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think we are on the edge of it predicting 4-8" wind and cold temps,25-30mph winds with windchill -40. So far we have 4-5" of snow with 15 mph wind and 18 degrees out.Not bad so far.Have the cattle all fed up for today and tommorow.Sittin in the house watchin old westerns and pluckin away here on HayTalk.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So much for the best laid plans, just got done feeding hay and the wife calls me and tells me my biggest customer needs hay, so I tell her go ahead and tell em to come out. She calls back 5 minutes later and she says that his trailer is broke and I need to haul it to em as their out now.

40 miles each way, half of it one some really crappy back roads, even using the back roads you can't get their from here. Didn't get the other load of wood cut.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> So much for the best laid plans, just got done feeding hay and the wife calls me and tells me my biggest customer needs hay, so I tell her go ahead and tell em to come out. She calls back 5 minutes later and she says that his trailer is broke and I need to haul it to em as their out now.
> 
> 40 miles each way, half of it one some really crappy back roads, even using the back roads you can't get their from here. Didn't get the other load of wood cut.


LOL.Yep same here.Got a call on sunday wanted me to load hay in 30 minutes.Got a call as soon as i got home from that and doing chores from another horse customer.They were out and needed hay delivered.I did that this morning driving threw some bumper deep drifts.Luckily it was soft but everything was white so hard to see the road.I twidled my thumbs on Saturday they both knew they were going to be out of hay.Jeeze:mad:


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

No snow here yet, that wind feels wet enough that it should be raining instead of snowing. Bought froze on the way back driving into the wind, empty truck + big diesel equals very little heat.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Dang, Wished I could have watched old westerns instead of rebuilding my plows! Tailwheel cylinder is $842 bux. Damn green paint. Sent it to the rebuild shop for new seals and rechroming for $250. Ouch


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Lite rain here 32 degree. Looks like we are on the southern edge of the storm.
Supposed to be a rain event then we are supposed to get a couple inches of snow Wednesday


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I wish y'all would keep your weather up there. It was 70 when I left my house this morning and 45 when I got to my office. It's going to be in the 20's tonight. Luckily we keep our pipes exposed......they're easier to get to when they freeze.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

That's funny Mike! We got a 7' frostline. Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Clear as a bell atm. A little windy, maybe received half a inch of snow over night.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Looks like we got lucky here, skirted by this one. Only about 4' here but closer to the lake (Superior) the lake effect snow was brutal, up to 2 feet on Minnesota Point.

Sun is shining brightly now. Temp is +1, wind chill -17. Got the diesel 4 wheeler plugged in to plow later this afternoon, gunna have to bundle up


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

got the first round of ice here last night ...have a break and we are going to get more starting about 3pm. About a third inch of ice at our place right now...another 1/2 inch plus expected. Funny thing is they said we could get a flash warm up of near 40 then fall to zero...what the heck kinda of weather is this?! Up north at the farm they got three inches of snow and expect up to 18 inches in some areas. Guess this evening will tell the story. The trick is the electric stays on when more ice comes, lines are already drooping.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Finally hitting here, went out to feed grain and tbh it's nicer out now than yesterday or this morning.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

We had a few inches this morning, but the day was pretty nice. The bad stuff is supposed to hit us overnight and tomorrow. They're calling for 16 to 20 inches in the Buffalo, NY area and down by me (about 50 miles south of Buff.) we are supposed to get a few inches of snow, then it is supposed to warm up and give us some sleet/freezing rain for tomorrow morning and then back to snow tomorrow afternoon! I really don't like the sound of that combination, but I can't do anything about it. The silver lining is that if it's rain falling, I don't have to shovel it off the porch in the morning.

I'll give you an update tomorrow. Stay safe and warm.

Josh in WNY


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Suns peaking threw at sundown.Here comes the cold north wind.-18 for tonight with 30-50 below windchill.0 for the high tommorow.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

We received 5" last night and I plowed the driveway and barnyard twice today. The wind hit hard and now the snow is falling fast and hard. I can't see the horse pasture about 100 yards from the house. The wind is shaking the doors on the east side of the house.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cy, Be careful up there. Just watch westerns and drink a crown for me. I'm going to the hay auction in the am. Be safe and careful. Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, Looks like -19 from my remote weather station this am with wind gusts to 21 mph. That makes for a -45 wind chill. Still thinking of you guys out there. Hoping everything is ok. Mike


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, here's the update I promised you. Got a little snow last night before it changed to freezing rain and then to just rain. Woke up to 35 degrees with a stiff breeze. It turned out to be no where near as bad as they thought it would for this area. There are still a few spots of freezing rain up near Buffalo and we're supposed to get more snow throughout the day.

I had a feeling it wouldn't be as bad as they thought when all the schools in the area started anouncing yesterday afternoon that they would be closed today. Murphy's Law... if they had stayed open, we would have gotten pounded.

Josh in WNY


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure how much we got, but they already lifted the blizzard warning. I had the stomach flu yesterday/last night and woke this morning to find father got out to the farm early this morning and was plowing snow already which is fine, but I have places I put the piles that I don't mow with the woods mower, he's just shoving it into the grass where ever, looks like I'm going to have a lot of gravel to rake out of the grass this spring.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are some pics of near Indy...sleet and ice...opened the garage door and put a ruler there to measure the ice...around 2 inches of ice over the entire driveway. goes to zero tomorrow...ice not going anywhere soon....chip...chip...chip...grrrr

View attachment 1215
View attachment 1216
View attachment 1214
View attachment 1213


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Wind finaly went down.It was wicked last night 30-40 mph with -8 temp.Looks like I get to scoop snow all day 3-4' drifts across the yard.

Was some idiots out on road that got stuck a couple miles from me.10:15 last night in the worst of it.They were in front of a guys place and he couldn't get his tractor started to pull them out.So there mother calls me and wanted me to pull them out.Jeeze I couldn't even get out of my yard.For the life of me what the heck were they doing out on the road???Idiots.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Snapped the winch cable plowing yesterday, fortunately I had one of those aluminum blocks you hammer closed to repair it. What are those things called?

-8 right now at 10AM, windchill -27. Sun is shining on Groundhog day so we will not get 6 more weeks of winter. I don't believe it.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> wind finaly went down.it was wicked last night 30-40 mph with -8 temp.looks like i get to scoop snow all day 3-4' drifts across the yard.
> 
> Was some idiots out on road that got stuck a couple miles from me.10:15 last night in the worst of it.they were in front of a guys place and he couldn't get his tractor started to pull them out.so there mother calls me and wanted me to pull them out.jeeze i couldn't even get out of my yard.for the life of me what the heck were they doing out on the road???idiots.


darwin award


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Dolphin said:


> DARWIN AWARD


I guess you can't type anything in all caps :-/


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

The crazy people are everywhere...you guys be careful out there.

Here are a few pictures of the ice I got off one of the trucks. crazy thick ice.

View attachment 1218
View attachment 1217
View attachment 1219


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

We lucked out 2AM when the wind hit it was 50 degrees this AM by 5Am it was in the low 20s. Mid 20s with wind blowing about 20 to 30mph. Rain yesterday and during the night then turned to flurries off and on all day. No snow yet.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

About midnight last night it was more sleet than snow, made a nice crust that kept the drifting to a minimum.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Storm was a big flop here. Everything iced up all day yesterday. Trees and powerlines had a good 1/2" of ice on them and started breaking. Then at 10 pm it warmed up from 30 deg to 36 deg and the wind started blowing about 40 mph. All the ice came off in about a 30 minute "hailstorm" and the roads blew dry before the the temp dropped to 20 deg by daybreak. Never had any slick roads and schools were on time. A miracle in itself this winter for S. Indiana. The worst of the ice storm was only about 40 miles north though. Schools and business are still closed there for tomorrow.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Power still out north of town (I-70) We got power Friday. Roads are getting better got about 5" yesterday (only supposed to get an inch) Generators running everywhere and hard to buy. Almost over thankfully.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Dang hope everybody was warm enough and come out OK


----------

